# Analog zenith gore tex pant???



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have these? Thinking about picking them up vs a burton AK 2l gore tex pant for wet, deep & backcountry. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

I know there's a few people on EL who have the Zenith: EasyLoungin | the AG thread


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------

